
Show HN: Contextual – Personal task management based on GTD principle - philipyoungg
Hello HN! I just released a beta for a personal task manager. Screenshot attached can be seen here <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;philipyoungg&#x2F;status&#x2F;860445511769235459" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;philipyoungg&#x2F;status&#x2F;860445511769235459</a>. Currently, it works fully online—but I plan to develop online sync capabilities &amp; mobile app after I got feedbacks and nail basic features from early adopters. You can check it as an online web app on <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.getcontextual.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.getcontextual.com</a>, or Twitter DM &#x2F; email me on (hello@philipyoungg.com) for offline beta version. I used React&#x2F;Redux&#x2F;Ramda to develop this and wrap the desktop app on Electron :)
======
thesorrow
Nice project ! What kind of business model are you planning ?

~~~
philipyoungg
Thanks! Right now, it's either like todoist (freemium) / free for offline use,
subscription for sync between devices. What do you think? Also, may I know how
do you currently organize your thoughts?

